# [SOLVED] Steam Payment Option



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

Well i was not sure where i could put this but guys, i need help. I have NO CLUE where i can remove my credit card information from my account. How do i do it?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Steam Payment Option*

When you are using Steam, go to the top right and click on your username. Then it brings you to your account info. Look on the right for a credit card and click delete.


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Steam Payment Option*

oh thank god for that! Lol. my dad got super pissed because i charged KOTOR and CS:S on his card but i thought it was my card...>.<


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Steam Payment Option*

You have CSS :O

Will have to play you some-time.

But yh, I would say use Paypal next time. More secure and people won't have your credit card details if your steam account gets hacked...


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Steam Payment Option*



Redeye3323 said:


> You have CSS :O
> 
> Will have to play you some-time.
> 
> But yh, I would say use Paypal next time. More secure and people won't have your credit card details if your steam account gets hacked...


It doesn't actually show your credit card number. Just the last 4 digits.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

But people can still order games via steam can't they?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah but if you go to the credit card company you can block the credit card from being used for Steam. I can see how Paypal is easier, but not everyone has Paypal. Anyway, problem solved. Any further discussion can be continued somewhere else.


----------

